# Anyone looking for an Outback?



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't know if this is the right place for this, I won't be offended if you need to move it to a more precise topic. See the comment below from another forum re: a 28 bhs. This person just happens to live here in Clovis, CA. Can't be too far from us. Hope this helps someone.



> 03 28BH-S Outback-wanting to sell


This was in their sig line. Apparently they are wanting a 5-er. Clovis is a pretty small area, if I can take a look at it or get some digi photos for anyone, let me know. Maybe I can save someone a trip to Central CA. If you know anyone looking this may be an option.


----------

